# 3 Para, Falklands



## Gunz (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2017)

Reading "Not Mentioned in Despatches" right now.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 27, 2017)

2 Para at Goose Green, 3 Para at Mt Longdon...both very hot fights, sometimes getting down to fists and bayonets.  Ian Mackay got a posthumous VC with 3 Para and a number of decorations were awarded after the fight at Goose Green.

Interesting war for many reasons, but my thoughts were with the Paras and Royal Marines as I watched events unfold in the news. Initially I think there was some feeling that the Argentines would fold when confronted by these tough British units. But they put up a hell of a fight.


----------

